

Microsoft Needs Your Help: Promises Free Software In Return - unstoppableted
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/13/microsoft-needs-your-help-promises-free-software-in-return-for-windows-8-feedback/

======
mirsadm
I always find this sort of stuff undesirable. For giving up hours of your time
over a few months they are giving away $100 worth of software. If they want
valuable feedback from people older than 15 then it might be worthwhile
providing better incentives.

